# Engine Brackets



## Biss-Ness (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any extra set of frame engine brackets for a Whizzer? I need top/bottom with rubbers and a lower engine bracket. Rusty and used is what I am looking for. Thanks!


----------

